# LGB Mikado parts?



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

I know it's a long shot but...

I picked up a lightly used Mikado (LGB UP) that is missing a few sundries. Any chance someone knows where I might find the following?...

- Brake hose that goes over the cow-catcher.
- Steam Generator.
- Tender connector cable (old one was cut!).
- Bell.

I can likely make reasonable copies from scratch but would prefer original parts.

Sorry if posted in the wrong section.

Love this engine!

Mark


----------



## mrh044 (Oct 11, 2008)

Call Jeff at Bridgemasters:

http://www.bridge-masters.com/

I'm pretty certain he's got what you need.


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Call Train-Li as well. Also don't hesitate to try getting in touch with Ron Gibson of Wajthers. He is their LGB expert and is setting up the service departmentthere to repair LGB. 
LAO


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks guys! I'll look into both.

Mark


----------



## Udo (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi Mark, 
there is a dealer in Germany who has a lot of spares for LGB. 
Look at "Champex-Linden.de", just send a mail to hom "[email protected]". 
He also has a lot of diagramms for Download. He delivers world-wide. 

Udo


----------



## Pterosaur (May 6, 2008)

Thanks Udo, have had no luck so far but I did manage to make my own cable with some used ribbon cable and the original cable ends. What a pain to install...had to tear down the boiler to get at it. Found out the bell is the same one that mounts to the front of some 0-4-0/2-4-0 small steamers but no luck getting one of those either (mounts at 90 degrees). 

Still love the engine, looks and sounds sweet!


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

The mikado bell is the same as the 2-4-0 bell and train-li-usa.com has them. 
Steam Generator, is this the unit that sits on top of the boiler near the cab? If so, then Train-Li has this part available also.


----------

